# 2 FET thawed - merged topic



## julieSA (Oct 22, 2007)

hi all, i'm goin in for my 2nd fet in a couple of weeks. We only had 2 embies frozen from our last cycle and im gettin anxious about them survivin the thaw. I wondered if any of you girls had any words of wisdom for me relatin to this. Our embies are both grade 3BB blasts, the lowest grade at which our clinic will freeze. All our other cycles have been a bfn, but after a lap in dec when they found  and removed hydro, i'm keepin my fingers crossed. Thanks, good luck to you all x x


----------



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi!

i only had two embies from my fresh isci in sept, we had FET in nov and only defrosted one at a time, to see how they were....lucky for us that the first one was ok and we had s/him put back in.  BFN tho. 

does mean that we only have one left tho. 

maybe ask to have one done at a time, see what they say. 

good luck!!!


----------



## applecrumble (Jan 22, 2009)

hi there

like kitten, i only had 2 embryos frozen from isci. we to had one thawed at a time and had one put back in, mine was also a BFN. good luck with it all and i hope they are tough little embryos!


----------



## freshstart (Apr 3, 2007)

I had 2 blasts defrosted and they both survived the thaw.  One stuck and I now have my little girl    I did accupuncture and reflexology in the run up to the transfer to stay relaxed.  I found it far less stressful than the fresh cycle.

Wishing you lots of luck


----------



## rosypie (Feb 1, 2007)

that's great snowdrop. it's nice to know it can happen. we only have 2 too. we're so on edge not even knowing whether we'll get to transfer or not...


----------



## mountainlion (Aug 13, 2006)

We had 4 low grade embryos frozen. The 1st 2 they defrosted, both survived and went on to give our daughter. We will try again soon with our other 2 frosties.
The Mountainlions.


----------



## Taxmin31 (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm about to embark on my first FET. We have 3 in the freezer and now I'm starting to panic about them surviving - but, if they don't then I believe it was never meant to be (doesn't make it any easier though!)

One of ours is a 'big lad' (as my husbands says) and has 5 cells, the other two have four cells and one of those was going to be disgarded as it wasn't of a good enough quality, but then it came good over night so I'm hoping the 'little struggler' will also survive as I've a good feeling about it. 

Good luck to you all - I have my day 21 appointment at Leeds on the 19th Feb to start with the emotional rollercoaster! - Oh joy!!


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

I've never had more than 3.  

First FET: 3 frosties.  2 survived BFN.
Second FET: 2 frosties.  Both survived BFN.
Third FET: 3 frosties. 2 survived BFP. 

Best of luck!


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

Hello lovely ladies,

In a big panic at the moment and really need some help.  I had 4 frosties and just spoke to the clinic and 2 have defrosted.

I thought that when an embryo defrosted that was good news and kind of meant that transfer would occur.  I have to call them back at 9.15 in the morning to check if they have progressed and if they have not, is that it?

A worried and anxious Dee.


----------



## still smiling (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi dee,

No expert,only just about to embark on my first FET but from what i've been told...In the morning they will look for progress,whether new cells are present.That would indicate whether or not the embryos are 'alive'.If there are'nt new cells it would mean the embryos have stopped developing and so transfer would'nt take place.

Hope that helps a bit.Huge good luck for tomorrow


----------



## HelenFS (Feb 25, 2008)

Dee, 

Hope your embryos have developed overnight. We are planning to do the same thing as you in a month and also have 4 in the freezer. Good luck   

Helen x


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi girls,

Panic over.  Both embies progresssed overnight and I've just come back for the clinic with both onboard the 'mothership'.

I know that there is no guarantee of a pregnancy, but I thought yesterday that I would not even get this far.

Thanks for the responses and good luck with your own treatment.

Dee


----------



## still smiling (Jan 15, 2009)

YAAAYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Fantastic news Was having a bit of a panic for you!I'm really not looking forward to that part.

What was the 'progress'?Did they remain the same grade?

V.pleased for you dear,a job well done xx


----------



## HelenFS (Feb 25, 2008)

That is great news Dee  
No doubt I'll be having that panic soon! What did your embies progress to? I'm going to see if I have got the guts to risk trying to get our embies to blast stage - unlikely but maybe worth a shot!
Good luck in the 2ww. Take it easy and look after those embies  

Helen x


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi girls,

Not entirely how many cells developed on the embies, the clinic said that one was 'top' grade and the other one was not as good, but still good enough to go back.

To be honest, I don't really think about the 'quality' or 'grade' of an embryo as I've seen so many stories on here about ladies with 2 'top' grade embies amounting to nothing and lot of girls putting lower grade embies back and going on to have a baby.

Fingers crossed for everyone!!

Dee


----------



## Taxmin31 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey Dee

That's good news - just stumbled across this thread and was really worried but am now very pleased all ok. 

I'm having my first FET on Tuesday (24th) and am now really worried my 3 frozen ones may not survive - aggghhh! Time will tell I suppose. 

Em xx


----------



## still smiling (Jan 15, 2009)

You're absolutely right about grades.I was told that grade one and two are,statistically,the same and anything that would'nt possibly result in a baby would'nt be frozen anyway.
What i kind of meant was did they change grades from the one at which they were frozen...if thats even possible.

Fingers and toes crossed from her on then.Keep us posted


----------



## wilson1 (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi

I'm in the middle of treatment for FET.  I was in contact with my Clinic today to discuse how many embryos to transfer back and got a confusing reply.  They said I have 1 day 3 embryo which will be tranfered on the 26th April and I have 2 day 5 embryos which will be tranfered then on the 28th Has anyone ever heard of this or had 2 tranfers for I go on FET.  This is my first FET after ICSI so I'm not to upto date with the whole process. 
Please could someone help me on this.


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi there  I am sorry but only just starting fet.  Personally if you trust your clinic i would not worry.  Different clinics do things VERY VERY differently, so the advise you get from others may just confuse you further.  Good luck and sorry i could not be of help. xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wilson1 (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi

I spoke with my clinic again today and they ARE  going to do 2 seperate transfers as the embryos were frozen on day 3 and day 5.  I was surprised as i've never heard of this before, but as you said all clinics work differently.  I'm also posting under April FET so I'll keep you posted on there.


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

ok sounds good, try not to worryx


----------



## CLAIRMAC (Jul 21, 2008)

hi , im new to this board, i had icsi last year which worked 1st time and resulted in a baby boy who is my little miracle!! he was born 22.12.09!

i want to not mess around im 30 and realise the younger you are the more success so want to do a fet middle of next year, im terrified as we only have 2 frosties left and scared they wont survive the defrosting! they were frozen on day 3 ....

id love some positive stories and what would you think is a better way drugs or natural , we had icsi due to my partner low sperm count and no fertilty problems on my side....

thanks for your help!!!!! (i need it!)xx


----------



## CLAIRMAC (Jul 21, 2008)

anyone?


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Claire- 
if you have no problems and very regualr cycles I would go for natural FET- people I know have had it and its very low stress, 

Good luck with everything and congrats on your little boy,

Livity


----------

